# Diet review



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi,

Can anyone suggest any improvements on this diet please?

I am currently Mid cycle and my weight has increased from 190lb to 210lbs

My bodyfat scales say i am around 15/16% which has not changed

typical days food intake:

morning -breakfast Omlette(2 whole eggs) on toast (not fried)

mid morning -Bannana, tracker, weight gain drink

Lunch -Rice, chicken

Afternoon -Weight gain drink (hour before training)

Training - ephedrine caps and energy drink

Post work out shake - carbs and whey

evening Meal - Pasta, Mince Meat

pre-supper -Protein drink

Supper -Omlette or Cereal (somtimes miss this depending if hungry)

Bedtime -slow release protein drink, whey, egg+ Milk powder in Milk

Everyday - Omega 3 capsules and vit/mineral tablet, Creatine Capsules

Unless stated the protein drinks are 40g of whey and the weight gain drinks just have 70gs of carbs from oats added.

I tend to add clean food ontop of that if i get hungry, which isnt often


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Do you know what your P F C breakdown is...?


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Do you know what your P F C breakdown is...?


Im working on that at the moment, give me an hour and i`ll post it up


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

My guess 250g P, 250g C, 40g F - 2400ish kcals


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi mate needs abit of work FAR to many shakes 5 is way to many, you need to swop some of these for whole foods.

Breakfast 2 eggs and Toast - Not enough protein or carbs here. I would swop this for 100grams of oats and 2 scoops of protein powder mixed or 2 whole eggs and 8 egg whites.

Midmorning - swop this for chicken and rice

I would take out Pre supper shake and have whole foods such as egg whites or oats with whey or Cottage cheese.

You seem to have lots of meals are you sure you are getting enough food with each meal do you weigh your food so you know much you are having?. I eat 6 meals per day every 2/3 hours and rarely feel hungry.


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

TH&S said:


> My guess 250g P, 250g C, 40g F - 2400ish kcals


total protein 247g

total carbs 298g

total fats 47g

pretty good guess


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

clarkey said:


> Hi mate needs abit of work FAR to many shakes 5 is way to many, you need to swop some of these for whole foods.
> 
> Breakfast 2 eggs and Toast - Not enough protein or carbs here. I would swop this for 100grams of oats and 2 scoops of protein powder mixed or 2 whole eggs and 8 egg whites.
> 
> ...


Im consuming somthing with protein every 2-3 hours exception is when ive just trained and i guess i dont eat large portions as i get overfaced easily. I dont weigh the food i just have a set amount visually.

My shakes are just pure whey mixed with scottish oats from 'Myprotein'


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

GTT said:


> total protein 247g
> 
> total carbs 298g
> 
> ...


No worries.

I'd certainly think about upping the fats, and as your on cycle maybe the protein?


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

Ok ive made some adjustments...

Morning

Whey drink and 100G Oats, Banana

Mid Morning

Meat sandwich on wholegrain bread (ham,beef,turkey)

Lunch

Chicken, Rice or similair

Mid Afternoon

Meat sandwich on wholegrain bread

Dinner

Chicken, Rice or similair

Pre Supper

100g Cottage Cheese on Rivetas

Supper

Whey, milk and egg protein in milk

Also depending on if i am hungry i will somtimes consume an extra whey drink with 50g oats before lunch and in the afternoon.

Guys let me know what you think?


----------

